# Getting the message out!



## DesertRat (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's the short of it:
I recently started a radio show. It's Internet media. It's for one hour a week. It's live (usually), and unscripted/unrehearsed (always).
It's called Totally Random Radio. Website is www.tr-radio.com.
Yes, it's a legit show. Supporting Indie artists, and people who deserve to be heard.
Next episode is gonna (hopefully) be an interview with Matt Derrick!

If you have questions for him, post em here, and there's a damn good chance they'll get asked and answered on the air.


----------



## Tude (Aug 7, 2014)

oooOOooo questions for Matt you say ...






hehe j/k - Good luck on the show!


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Cree (Aug 7, 2014)

Clicked the link, loved the background picture!!! Easy to navigate website. Rat, much success to you on this endeavor!!!!


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 7, 2014)

Cree said:


> Clicked the link, loved the background picture!!! Easy to navigate website. Rat, much success to you on this endeavor!!!!



Thanks for the compliments! 

That pic was taken about 50 feet away from my current roof. 

Yeah, that's my headphones and mic/stand.


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 7, 2014)

Listen up! 

Interview with Matt going down at 1900 hours PST tonight. 

Questions or comments? Post em up!


----------



## Cree (Aug 7, 2014)

Got a few... Does Matt collect lint from his belly button? Is it true that Matt is so smart that he knows the unknown soldier's mother's maiden name? kidding aside, Just want you to ask Matt who his hero/inspiration is? Rat, by chance i can't listen tonight, i can d/l it later? I think i saw that on your webpage?


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 7, 2014)

Cree said:


> Got a few... Does Matt collect lint from his belly button? Is it true that Matt is so smart that he knows the unknown soldier's mother's maiden name? kidding aside, Just want you to ask Matt who his hero/inspiration is? Rat, by chance i can't listen tonight, i can d/l it later? I think i saw that on your webpage?



Actually, nobody can listen tonight, as this interview will be prerecorded. Would have preferred to do a live interview on Sunday, but his schedule doesn't agree with that.

Yes, definitely the show will be available for download a day or two after the show.


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 9, 2014)

Okay folks, the interview with Matt last night was fucking awesome! 

In spite of the time mark mentioned in the broadcast, it's only about 47 or so minutes, but every minute is worth listening to.

To help fill in some of the missing time (it's _supposed to be_ an hour, more or less), I'll be throwing in an old, OLD song in the beginning as an extra shout out to those who just can't stay in one place (read as, damn near every one of us on this site).

If you can't catch the show this Sunday night, I'll post up a link here Monday or Tuesday where you can listen to it, or even download it if you like.


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey! Tonight's the night. 8 p.m. PST is the time. 

If you have the means, please help support Matt by going to www.tmvcafe.com, clicking on "radio", and hanging out for a few.

If you can't do that, it's totally understandable. There will be a couple of ways to check out the episode most likely around 10 p.m., and they will be at www.tr-radio.com.


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 11, 2014)

Yo! Interview is up! Check it out at the link I put in the post above this. It'll be plainly obvious which one it is.


----------



## Cree (Aug 11, 2014)

Rat

Still cracking up about the interview hahahaha. KUDOS , excellent job by you! I will be a listener till i take my last breath. excellent job by MD also , Wild Bill rules!!!!


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for the kudos, Cree! 

My only hope was to do MD and the community justice.

Hopefully that was the end result.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 16, 2014)

sounds great man, thanks!!!


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 16, 2014)

Glad you like it!


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 1, 2014)

Craig:

PM sent.


----------

